# Rescaling Bachmann coaches



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We have a bunch of Bachmann coaches--you know the ones. They are in some unknown scale that sort of fits several scales. They are not bad, but since our railway is basically 20th century mainline, in 1:29, they look all wrong. They are too tall and too short. Width is ok, maybe a tad wide, but passable.


In the early 20th century, just before heavweights, wooden coaches got very long--seventy feet was common. There are no commercial models of these cars, which ran well into the 20s. So I decided to try and redo the Bachmann coaches, since we aren't running them much.


I'm a fast and dirty kitbashers, so I decided to just try lengthening one by four windows and lowering them by cutting out the small window above the main window. I'm not sure I like the effect:












It's still a little taller than an aristo heavyweight, and the windows seem too high to me. It's better, but still off. I have enough to do one more. Here is the stock coach for comparison.










And again, a little closer 




















I think the silver roof accentuates the top-heavy look--painting it black should help. Is it worth doing again? or is the height difference in the windows really glaring? 


I will have to finish sanding and filling the join lines, then paint them pullman green with maybe some pinstriping etc. etc.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

I like the look of long wooden coaches. Is there a way to shorten the side below the window? I think that'd help make it look better, rather than cutting the top of the window. But for a quick and dirty bash, I think you did a good job.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree that taking off 1/4" - 1/2" off the bottom should help. It will then line up the top of the coach with the 1:29 cars. By painting the sides Pullman Green (as well as the black under the lettering) it should even out the area above the window giving it more green and balancing the placement of the windows. Black on top will help as well. Actually, it's a pretty nice bash period! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

the problem (for me) with lowering the sides is mounting they are set up know they fit back together using all the original screw bosses/mounting holes, since the base matches to top. If I cut the bottom and lowered it that way it would not attach--I think I would have gotten to a point where it would have been easier to just scratch build a new car. I'm not that good! 


I'm going to put a pinstripe below the window sill, underneath it, to create the illusion of it being lower. In the original the black pinstripe is right on the edge of the sill.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It was only a suggestion and honestly, I don't think it will be that noticeable. Coaches came in different heights and window schemes. Your bash looks great! One suggestion: change the wheels to Aristocraft's 1:29 profile wheelsets. That will lower the car and will give it a slightly better profile. The Bachmann wheelsets are 1:22.5 and are noticeably larger giving the car more of a narrow gauge profile.


----------



## dkilby (Jul 12, 2009)

I think they look great. Never would have guessed they were bachmann G gauge cars to start out with.

I would love to see someones project where they took the same coach and bashed it into a 1:20.3. I looked one over and it seemed just as challenging to scale up as your project of scaling down.

David


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Scotty chaos did that--he did a much better job than me too.



I painted and lettered it and I'm pretty pleased.. The window problem seems much less noticeable to me. PLus a blurry picture in low light hides a lot of sins!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooh....now_ that's_ what I'm talking about!! It looks great! Well done!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, 10 AM, he posts a question, and by 5pm, he's got it painted and lettered. I'm envious... 

Seriously, what a great rebuild! A string of those would look great behind one of your steamers. (What... Classes don't start until mid-August. You've got plenty of time!  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL!! There's a book I've got to finish, but I took yesterday off. Today will be a different story.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

I agree with the others, the car looks great!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

A minor height difference between two cars is perfectly prototypical. I don't know how these measure up against a scale person, but it sure looks good as a train. Nice work!


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I ordered a copy of the White book from my library, along with several more on PRR, to help me here. 

I plan on kitbashing PRR 1910 era passenger cars together using two kits (12 windows + 5 or 6 windows) from: 
BACHMANN G KIT COACH with Lights TRAIN 89491 
BACHMANN G KIT COMBINE with Lights TRAIN 89492 
BACHMANN G KIT OBSERVATION W LIGHTS TRAIN 89494 

Bryan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Be careful when you cut them up--I think that the combine and the coach have a different wood pattern and don't line up right. I made mine out of three coaches. 

You can find these all the time on ebay, and sometimes the aristo sierras, which work better for 1:29


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

You _should_ be pleased. This is _impressive_ work ! Posted By lownote on 26 Jul 2010 05:39 PM 

I painted and lettered it and I'm pretty pleased..


----------

